# Orchestrator needed



## tarantulis (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm looking for an orchestrator to convert a MIDI mockup into a readable score.

The piece is roughly 7.5 minutes in length. No actual orchestration needed, I just need a score. Timetable is flexible. PM me for details.

-Dave


----------



## Evan R (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Dave,

Not sure if you're still looking but I'm a professional orchestrator working from London. I can have a full score ready for you in about 3 days from MIDI, sometimes faster depending on the material.

I specialise in live orchestration and can assure you that the parts will be readable, playable and can accommodate varying standards of players, depending on who is going to perform it.

Thanks in advance for your interest.

Evan


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 13, 2018)

tarantulis said:


> I'm looking for an orchestrator to convert a MIDI mockup into a readable score.
> 
> The piece is roughly 7.5 minutes in length. No actual orchestration needed, I just need a score. Timetable is flexible. PM me for details.
> 
> -Dave



I know an excellent one in New York who already worked for a couple of big hw movies. Quality first line! Send me a pm if you are interested in knowing further details.


----------



## ThaZam (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi dave,

PM me and i will make you a professional looking score and parts.


----------



## Dear Villain (Jun 6, 2018)

Ummm...did you see the date of the original posting?


----------



## ThaZam (Jun 9, 2018)

I saw the date of the last post, my mistake.


----------



## trackscomposer (Sep 1, 2018)

Hello Tarantulis! Maybe it is a little late for this thread, but just to make acquaintance, over the last few years I've been writing ready scores for recording sessions at London Abbey Road Studios and at New York as well from clients midi mockups. Let me know If I can assist you in any way.


----------

